# Beach Party!!



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

<span class="Apple-style-span" style="color: rgb(153, 0, 0); font-family: Verdana, Arial; font-size: small; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 2px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 2px; ">Hey guy's my father and I are putting our boats in the water and heading over to the beach to do a little partying. We're gonna go to Flounders the over to Paradise. We'd love to have a big group from the PFF show up and hang out. If anyone is in the mood call me and I'll tell you where we're at. Gonna be lots of fun guy's so if you can come out and hang with us for a while.

850-316-0997


----------

